# A cute blue



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Just called "one of the blue ones" as telling them apart is impossible. She's from Naomi  Murky glass makes her look a bit funny but she's looking really good. I think that's one of the doves from you showing us her bum in the den aswell Naomi!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep, it definitely was!








She's called Fauna


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They are really really gorgeous!!! =oD I am understandably jealous to death. LOL!

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Blue satin!? I love it!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks guys  No the blues aren't satin, just very shiny! I have some more pics of them I'll get up here later, and some astrex pics too


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, it's such a deep dark blue for a standard. I love it; my first blue was like that, and she (Velvet-rip) was one of my first and favorite all time mousies. She wasn't satin, but some variant that looks a bit like satin, like greasy, maybe.


----------

